# New Member from Winchester, VA



## rmeston (Jan 16, 2022)

Hello All,

Well, new to smoking/bbq and new here, but have been lurking for a while and trying to learn. Just signed up for a premier membership as well, as this forum has already been of value to me making decisions about smoking, so I feel it's important to support the group here in any way I can.

Anyway, this whole thing really started off with this past deer season, where I got two in the freezer. (Lost out with hunting last year due to contracting Covid.) I had been making venison jerky inside in my oven, but my wife was not a fan of leaving the oven on for 5-6 hours, and I had to leave the door cracked, to get down to about 160 degrees, and she wasn't really fond of the jerky smell throughout the house. So, looking for a better solution, and to also making venison summer sausage and other goodies, I ended up here on the forum. 

Before I found the forum, I had purchase a Masterbuilt vertical electric smoker from Lowes, but after reading a number of comments on temperatures, and controller issues, I opted to just return it (still in the box) back to Lowes. I then researched other options, read a lot and thought more about my own needs starting out, and ended up buying a Pit-Boss Pro Series II, 4-Series vertical smoker. Starting pellets will be the Pit-Boss brand "competition blend", as it's what I could get easily. 

The smoker has only arrived as of couple of days ago, and as a result. it's not assembled yet, just still in the box in the garage. Also bought a ThermoPro wireless thermometer with 4 probes, which seemed like a reasonable option starting out. Not sure I want to spend more on the Fireboard-2 at this point, so we'll see how it works out. So, there will certainly be more to come with trials and tribulations as I try to get this all figured out. 

One of the things I read here about Pit-Boss, or at least with the earlier versions, was the debate on incremental settings for temperature, so I ended up calling support. On the grill I purchased, here's what I got from Pit-Boss support, and I don't know if that aligns with you all in terms of actual experience. 

150-200 degrees - "Smoke Mode" Nothing on incremental settings within that range. 
200-300 degrees - 10 degree temperature increments.
300-400 degrees - 25 degree temperature increments.
400+                      - 50 degree temperature increments.

First test will probably be some more venison jerky, then on to a smoked backstrap recipe which I saw here recently, and then venison summer sausage.

Later,

Randall


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 17, 2022)

Welcome to SMF!
Congrats on the new smoker!
Plenty of guys on here with that model to help you if needed.
Al


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 17, 2022)

Welcome from Virginia! You’re going to have a lot of fun here learning, great people to help out too!


----------



## Colin1230 (Jan 17, 2022)

Welcome Randall, glad you joined us. Nice smoker you have there.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 17, 2022)

Welcome from Iowa! This is a great place to learn! Not sure if you saved the deer hearts, but they are excellent smoked!

Ryan


----------



## old sarge (Jan 17, 2022)

Welcome from SE Arizona.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 23, 2022)

Hey Randall welcome to SMF from SE Ga. 
Got the smoke rolling yet ?

Keith


----------



## rmeston (Jan 25, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Got the smoke rolling yet ?



Guys, no, I've been able to get the new smoker together/up and running yet. My father in law passed away a week ago, and we've been working on family issues which will keep us busy for a while. He just had his 98th birthday, the day before he passed away. A WWII veteran who as a Navy ensign was on an LST, bringing Marines into Okinawa. A gentleman who will be sorely missed by all.

Randall


----------



## sandyut (Jan 25, 2022)

Welcome from Utah


----------



## motocrash (Jan 25, 2022)

Welcome from the Hunting Ridge/Green Spring area. Looking forward to seeing your cooks.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 25, 2022)

Welcome from Ohio! I used to spend time on your area monthly got years on sales calls. Called in Lear / IAC in Winchester and Strasburg. Our company also has a plant in Winchester.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 25, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Welcome from Ohio! I used to spend time on your area monthly got years on sales calls. Called in Lear / IAC in Winchester and Strasburg. Our company also has a plant in Winchester.


After all these years, I don't think I knew that.....


----------



## DougE (Jan 25, 2022)

Welcome from Kentucky.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 25, 2022)

rmeston said:


> Guys, no, I've been able to get the new smoker together/up and running yet. My father in law passed away a week ago, and we've been working on family issues which will keep us busy for a while. He just had his 98th birthday, the day before he passed away. A WWII veteran who as a Navy ensign was on an LST, bringing Marines into Okinawa. A gentleman who will be sorely missed by all.
> 
> Randall


Sorry for your loss Randall. Sounds like a true American patriot. 
My dad was also on an LST in WWII.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 25, 2022)

motocrash said:


> After all these years, I don't think I knew that.....


Wow right? Didn’t realize that was your hometown! Yep I miss the trips there. Good people and great places to see. I even made the Apple Blossom festival a couple times.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 25, 2022)

Hey Randall,

Welcome aboard from NC. Congratulations on your new smoker.

Amazon sells pellets, and a good variety of them.  Not sure how their prices run.  A 20 LB. bag lasts me a long time using in my cold smoking tubes.

 I used to spend a good bit of time around Winchester hunting groundhogs.

Condolences to you, your wife and family.  My Dad was a WWII vet.  They are leaving us quickly.

https://smile.amazon.com/s?k=wood+p...od+pellets,aps,111&ref=nb_sb_ss_ts-doa-p_2_12


----------



## motocrash (Jan 25, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Good people and great places to see.


You'd be hard pressed to find a place more steeped in history.
-French & Indian War  - George Washington
-Revolutionary War - Col. James Wood, Daniel Morgan
-Civil War - changed hands ~ 70 times
- Patsy Cline!


----------



## rmeston (Jan 26, 2022)

Yes, I love the history around here. Winchester is a big enough town for things you need, but still small enough to not feel crowded.

For those tracking, my Father In Law's ship it was LST-1107. He was the CO when the shop was brought back after the war though the Panama canal for decommissioning.





__





						Tank Landing Ship LST
					





					www.navsource.org


----------

